# Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken



## Rumpi87 (15. April 2018)

Moin! 

Ich habe mir auf unserem letzten Trip die Sohle von meinen neuen Gummistiefeln zerlegt... Als Garantiefall gehen die defintiv nicht durch |peinlich

Wie bekomme ich die Sohle wieder dicht? Ich habe zuerst an Silikon gedacht... Aber ich glaube das hält nicht lange, oder etwa doch?

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


Danke!

Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## Mollebulle (15. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

vielleicht kann Dir ne Reifenwerkstatt helfen, die stopfen doch auch teilweise  Löcher in Reifen bei eingefahrenen Nägeln/Schrauben  (wenns kein Hoch-geschwindigkeitstreifen ist.....)  Stichwort ----Vulkanisieren----- 
Gruß 
Molle


----------



## magut (15. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

Ich bring meine (Gummi mit Neoprenfutter) immer zum Schuster--der flickt dieimmer wieder . letztens hat er eine neue Sohle draufgeklebt . kostet bei uns nur ein paar euro und der stiefel ist wieder dicht#6


----------



## Andal (15. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

Wenn, dann damit...

https://www.ebay.de/itm/KOVULFIX-90...339616&hash=item33cde5f096:g:p0MAAOSwEgVWTa9p


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

Hallo,

probiers mal mit "Pattex Repair Extreme", damit habe ich die Gummistiefel meines Sohnes für so zwei Jahre wieder dicht bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## chef (16. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

Wathose und Stiefel hab ich mit Stormsure geflickt. Flexibel und dicht! Bei kleinen Löchern braucht man keinen Flicken. Teuer aber gut!


----------



## Rumpi87 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

Danke für eure antworten! 
Ich werde mich mal dran versuchen... ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blochi (17. April 2018)

*AW: Sohle vom Gummistiefel flicken*

Ich könnte noch Teroson empfehlen.
Nehme ich auf arbeit für viele Sachen. Habe auch die Sohlen von meinen Knobelbechern geklebt. Hält Bombe.
LG Andreas


----------



## rule270 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hi Ganz wichtig ist bei solchen Reparaturen ist die Sauberkeit. Sohlen werden mit Aceton gereinigt . Nach ablüften mit Schmirgel papier anrauhen.
Der filz muss sauber und ganz trocken sein !!!. Danach die Klebefläche mit der Drahtbürste anrauhen. Die Filzsohle muss 2 bis 3 mal mit Kleber bestrichen werden werden. Sehr gute Erfolge habe ich mit 2 K Schlauchbootkleber (ebay) erzielt. Wichtig nach Anweisung die Filzsohle mit Hammer oder Presse an den Stiefel anpressen..
LG
Rudi


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2018)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hi Ganz wichtig ist bei solchen Reparaturen ist die Sauberkeit. Sohlen werden mit Aceton gereinigt . Nach ablüften mit Schmirgel papier anrauhen.
> Der filz muss sauber und ganz trocken sein !!!. Danach die Klebefläche mit der Drahtbürste anrauhen. Die Filzsohle muss 2 bis 3 mal mit Kleber bestrichen werden werden. Sehr gute Erfolge habe ich mit 2 K Schlauchbootkleber (ebay) erzielt. Wichtig nach Anweisung die Filzsohle mit Hammer oder Presse an den Stiefel anpressen..
> LG
> Rudi


 
Genau so wird es gemacht, allerdings gibt es stellen an Schuhen oder Stiefeln die sich zwar reparieren lassen aber bei der nächsten großen Belastung wieder aufreißen. Wenn sich nur die Sohle gelöst hat ist das eigentlich kein Problem.


----------

